# Junito's loft (New) part 2



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi My fellow pigeon keepers, it been a while since i last posted some pictures of my process of my loft ,it going slowly because of the money issues , but it coming out great since im not rushing it ,paying closely attention to details and doing very little mistakes, and it give me time to decide how going to set up the inside of my loft. for those who did not see my last post of junito's loft the loft is a 10 by 8 by 8, so click on the links so your guys could see the pictures
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21297
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21291
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21298
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21300
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21293
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21293
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21299
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20354


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why 8 foot tall?, it will be real ruff trying to catch a bird in that tall of a loft, unless you are a big person with looong arms.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

the way i build it on the inside it 78 inch high only and they will be easly to catch believe me if you look closely at the roof design


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you stated 10x8x8, which is it? 10x8x72inches (which is about 6.5 feet tall), just going by what you typed in as the demensions.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

see i dont like birds over my head ... so your high perches would be a no no in my loft ha ha


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Rafael great job, looking good .


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

ok some people are brother by my dimensions. from the ground and to the tip of the roof its 105 inch high over 8 feet because it standing 9 inch off the ground now if you measure from the bottom , now if you measure it from the bottom from wood to the tip of the roof it 8 ft high if i was to go inside and measure from the floor to the top it will be 79 inches one side of the roof over lap the other and for tylerbro what wrong of having high perches? pigeon are most comfortable on them believe it or not, two my bird are train they dont go crazy when i going to grab them maybe you have the problem i dont


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rafael/PR said:


> ok some people are brother by my dimensions. from the ground and to the tip of the roof its 105 inch high over 8 feet because it standing 9 inch off the ground now if you measure from the bottom , now if you measure it from the bottom from wood to the tip of the roof it 8 ft high if i was to go inside and measure from the floor to the top it will be 79 inches one side of the roof over lap the other


lol.. I see, I always thought the measurments were just the inside from floor to ceiling...sounds like your in good shape.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice designed loft. I like the way your setting up the roof for hot air to exhaust out. Looking forward to see finished product. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

THANK S GREEK BOY, 
use to live in ronkonkoma for 2 years out on the island , and use to do alot of services call in rockville centre near sunrise hwy , yes the way i have my roof set out as a big exhaust because there is no winter where i live and when it get hot , it hot and sticky so i need alot of vent on my loft they will be a nice aviary on the righ side for them to get flesh air as you could see on this drawing http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20351 and here a closer look at the photo http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=21294 http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20359


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's excellent....I like the metal roof, too, and the inclusion of a ventilation scheme....nice paintings, also BTW !


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Rafael/PR- Loft is looking real nice. A question if I may- wouldn't it be better to have a ceiling of some type ( slatts or screen) at the height of your nestboxes, entrance door, and window. This way no one makes a nest above and birds would be easier to catch. I personally don't like having birds sitting in small areas all cramped up tight. Since your in a high humidity and hot area you might want to keep the birds away from the underside of the ceiling where it is the hottest. I have read insulating the underside of the roof helps keep the heat from building up too high. Just a thought. Again great looking loft and looking forward for finished pics when your ready. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

the top of the nest boxes will be close, we have to many bugs and i depending on the lizards to take over the upper part for bug and gecko also for the inside not worrying about catching birds because the highest point is only 1 to 2 feet wide, catching salt water fish in a fish tank is hard, pigeon should not be plus my pigeon rather hit me with their wings then fly off,lol , also i live a mile away from the ocean we always get a nice breeze from there that where the vent come in to play, no one in pr has a ceiling for their birds it a wast of money


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Rafael/PR I know what you mean about salt water fish, I to have kept fresh and salt water fish for years when I had my house. It was just a thought about the heat due to your location,but you have it under control. Again great job- Nick..


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice loft


----------

